# Fraternal Greetings from Malaysia



## Mevius (Sep 22, 2015)

Warm and fraternal greetings from Malaysia to all brethren,

I'm new here and would like to get to know more about freemasonry and make more friends here. I believe i'm gonna have great experience here. Great work for all the brethren who created this forum, it really help a lot of young masons to get to know more.

Kudos!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome brother, glad to have you here.


----------



## Mevius (Sep 23, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Welcome brother, glad to have you here.



Thank you for your well welcome brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 23, 2015)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Mevius (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank brother, looking forward to learn more from you guys. Cheers!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 24, 2015)

*@Mevius *

Welcome! From where in Malaysia are you?

I had the opportunity to travel to KL on business in 2006. It was a great experience.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings from Panama, welcome!


Saludos.


----------



## Mevius (Sep 30, 2015)

HumbleTXMason said:


> *@Mevius *
> 
> Welcome! From where in Malaysia are you?
> 
> I had the opportunity to travel to KL on business in 2006. It was a great experience.



Greetings Bro,

I'm from the capital, Kuala Lumpur. I hope that you will love Malaysia for its hospitable culture and we are always looking forward to host any overseas brethren who would like to pay of a visit during their period of stay in Malaysia.

Do keep in touch whenever you will be in Malaysia. Cheers and have a great day.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 30, 2015)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Tombean (May 28, 2018)

Hello my brother 
I have contacted the masonic lodge
 near me in Malaysia and the conditions for joining are to be offered by two brothers to recommended me Can I find any Malaysian Mason brothers help me here


----------



## Zain Dueheney (May 28, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Welcome brother, glad to have you here.


Warm Greeting all my Masonic Brothers.. from Belzie


----------



## Zain Dueheney (May 28, 2018)

Zain Dueheney said:


> Warm Greeting all my Masonic Brothers.. from Belzie


Belize


----------



## Rafhael Marsigli (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome and greetings from Brazil.


----------



## El Franco (Nov 4, 2018)

i am interested to become a Mason in Kuala Lumpur, any member here? i can contribute since i am an  architect.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 5, 2018)

Greeting Brother, I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do.  Great folks and lot's of knowledge.


----------

